# impossible de supprimer un calendrier, sur iPad



## jac.bu (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous... Voilà, j'explique mon problème.
Je travaille habituellement sur un iMac. J'utilise iCal pour lequel je synchronise iPhone et iPad, via Mobile Me.

Sur iCal de mon iMac, j'avais un calndrier nommé "travail"... supprimé par la suite, volontairement.

Or, lorsque j'active la synchro, manuellement, avec MOBILE ME, ce calendrier "travail" ré-apparaît en plusieurs exemplaires sur mon iPad. 4 exemplaires.... ce n'est pas peu dire.

Je ne parviens pas à les supprimer.

Je rappelle que sur l'iMac, ces calendriers n'apparaissent pas.
Serait-ce parce qu'ils sont sur mOBILE ME ??? si oui, comment les supprimer de MOBILE ME ?
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider, svp ?  je ne sais plus que faire.

Pareil, mon iPhone est synchronisé à mon iMac, via MOBILE ME....
Lorsque j'interroge l'iPhone, je constate que la liste des GROUPES est en double exemplaire. L'une est intitulée : "sur mon iPhone",  l'autre ; au nom de mon adresse @mac.com.

Celle m'intéressant étant la dernière (mac.com), comment faire pour supprimer la première "sur mon iPhone" ?

Merci de vos lumières.
Cordialement
JB


----------



## twinworld (5 Décembre 2010)

la question qu'on peut se poser, c'est pourquoi poster dans le forum iPad, puisque ça concerne MobileMe et votre iPhone.


----------



## twinworld (5 Décembre 2010)

jac.bu a dit:


> Serait-ce parce qu'ils sont sur mOBILE ME ??? si oui, comment les supprimer de MOBILE ME ?.


ben allez sur votre compte Mobile Me sur le web.


----------



## Gwen (5 Décembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> la question qu'on peut se poser, c'est pourquoi poster dans le forum iPad, puisque ça concerne MobileMe et votre iPhone.



C'est pourquoi j'ai déplacé la discussion à la cave et j'ai fusionné les deux sujets qui me semblent relever du même problème.


----------

